# Even with no product to show



## windrivermaiden (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to post. I missed you all! So Hello Terry,and all!:lmao:

I got myself a 13 inch wide printer to make bigger negs for my gum prints before Christmas in what was the driest year on record, thinking as long as the sun was going to be shining...I should be making some awesome prints.

And what does it do but cloud up and rain!  Yay, we needed the moisture, but here it is February and I only have half done prints...and only two of those. Of course I promtly ran out of OHP too. and with 3 college tuitions now...I just can't wing another roll just yet.

I just wanted to let you all know that I'm still alive and still printing. Just not as often as I'd like.


----------



## terri (Feb 14, 2008)

Crystal, I totally missed this post!! :blushing: I'm so sorry.

I'm glad to see you came back strong as ever, shortly after this thread. Your work is always worth the wait, you know. I don't think we have any other gum printers on board.


----------

